# TT Mk3 sat-nav



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi all, I'm looking at a Mk3 TT tomorrow, It's fully loaded apart from the sat-nav.

My question is, is it just a case of coding or will it have to be installed. And if it does have to be installed where's the best place to have the work done. I'm in Essex.

Atb, Steve. and how much.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

it can be activated easily (even remotely) from people who does this job (for example Ryan of north east VAG adaptations)


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Kevin, so the sat-nav is already in the virtual cockpit, but not coded/activated.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

exactly


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Steve R said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at a Mk3 TT tomorrow, It's fully loaded apart from the sat-nav.
> 
> My question is, is it just a case of coding or will it have to be installed. And if it does have to be installed where's the best place to have the work done. I'm in Essex.
> 
> ...



I live in Essex and used HazzyDayz. Think it was £550 plus VAT as a callout or £450 if you take the vehicle to St Albans. Not the cheapest but about one third of the price Audi dealers charge, if they know how to do it. They talk about it being genuine Audi and approved, but I’m not too sure about that. anyway, mine has worked fine for the last year so no complaints.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks Barrie, are you Chelmsford way by any chance mate ?


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Anyone local to Maldon Essex who can do this.


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Steve R said:


> Thanks Barrie, are you Chelmsford way by any chance mate ?


I’m near Saffron Walden and they were happy to come out. It took a couple of hours to do.


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

Cheers Barry. I've just spoke to Hazzy days. They will come out to me for £500+vat.
And Ryan of north east VAG adaptations) can do it remotely For £150. But I'll have to look into it a bit better first before I decide what to do.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

150 to 500 +vat is huuuge difference.. personally, I would for Ryan, he's very expert guy on this kind of things... only downside, you will need a D-link adapter (20 eur on amazon/ebay) and a PC with TeamViewer installed


----------



## Steve R (Feb 21, 2017)

kevin#34 said:


> 150 to 500 +vat is huuuge difference.. personally, I would for Ryan, he's very expert guy on this kind of things... only downside, you will need a D-link adapter (20 eur on amazon/ebay) and a PC with TeamViewer installed


Thanks for that Kevin,


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone confirm whether this includes the 3D maps or is that something different altogether? 🤷


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

if you have a valid _connect_ license, yes, you can have the 3D layer


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

BarrieB said:


> I’m near Saffron Walden


Small World...


----------



## Shortstock (Aug 26, 2020)

Steve R said:


> Hi all, I'm looking at a Mk3 TT tomorrow, It's fully loaded apart from the sat-nav.
> 
> My question is, is it just a case of coding or will it have to be installed. And if it does have to be installed where's the best place to have the work done. I'm in Essex.
> 
> Atb, Steve. and how much.


Worth checking with Simon Yorkshire South Wales vag diagnostics expect he will be cheaper


----------

